

Howler.js - Javascript audio library for the modern web - james33
http://howlerjs.com

======
lpinca
<http://jsfiddle.net/mt6Tt/1/>

Value is not of type AudioBuffer. Origin null is not allowed by Access-
Control-Allow-Origin.

~~~
james33
This is not a bug in the library, it is a browsers security feature. Audio
files can only be played from the same domain that you are trying to play them
from because an XHR request is used to fetch the audio file.

~~~
lpinca
Yeah, but it's a limitation.

Playing a file in another domain works with
<http://www.schillmania.com/projects/soundmanager2/> or
<http://www.jplayer.org/> (<http://jsfiddle.net/Q4LMV/18076/>)

<https://github.com/CreateJS/SoundJS/> instead respect same origin security
policy (<http://jsfiddle.net/SeUD7/>) like your library.

That being said, i like your lightweight library, well done.

